# Necesito ALGO para amplificar la entrada auxiliar de mi coche



## Esp3tek (Oct 19, 2008)

Hola, que tal, he buscado en el buscador, pero nada parecia ser exactamente la solución.
vengo de los foros de citroen, que tampoco han tenido narices a solucionar este problema.

tengo un Citroen C2
Radio RD4
Salida auxiliar habilitada y funcionando (una entrada minijack y 2 RCA (LR))

puedo seleccionar el "source" radio, cd, aux1 y aux2 (este para el manos libres, que no lo tengo habilitado)

el problema está en que *el radioCD NO amplifica la entrada auxiliar de serie*, y conecto el mp4 por minijack y tengo que poner el volumen del mp4 al máximo y en la radio del coche también, y se escucha muy flojo, pierde los graves... y la verdad, para mi es un completo desastre, ya que el uso que le doy es básicamente el del auxiliar.

Hace poco compré un amplificador por ebay (de 2x180w DD) pero cuanto supero cierto nivel de amplificación (trae un "gain" con ruedecilla) pues PETA, ruidos bestias, y pierde la amplificación...
Sé que no es la solución... pero ...

Que puedo hacer? en los foros, se comentó que era un problema de impedancias, y que se solucionaba con un adaptador de impedancias... pero ahí se quedó y al final nadie dió la solución adecuada...

Un saludo, y perdón por el tocho


----------



## matiasdj87 (Oct 19, 2008)

Ahi lo que te esta faltando es un Pre-amplificador entre el Mp4 y la radio..


----------



## Esp3tek (Oct 20, 2008)

cual podria comprar? o dónde? :S 

un saludo


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 20, 2008)

Revisa el manual de tu estereo antes de gastar plata. Es probable que el mismo tenga un control de atenuacion en la entrada auxiliar, yo tuve algunos sony x-plod y se configura mediante el menu.
Y lo otro que revisaria seria el cable de conexion entre el mp4 y el estereo, ya que varias veces me han venido a ver al taller y el problema es que esta cortado o en corto...
Saludos


----------



## matiasdj87 (Oct 20, 2008)

Una cosa es un Sony X y OTRA UN RD4... que es la radio original de PSA!


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 20, 2008)

No estoy de acuerdo con vos.Por citar un ej en algunos 307 para agregar la entrada aux tenes que comprar la ficha de atras, conectar los cables y despues ir a un servicio para que te lo activen.(de mas esta decir que te cobran los chantas)


----------



## electrodan (Oct 20, 2008)

Esp3tek dijo:
			
		

> ...el problema está en que *el radioCD NO amplifica la entrada auxiliar de serie*, y conecto el mp4 por minijack y tengo que poner el volumen del mp4 al máximo y en la radio del coche también, y se escucha muy flojo, pierde los graves... y la verdad, para mi es un completo desastre, ya que el uso que le doy es básicamente el del auxiliar.


Es difícil de creer (por lo menos para mi) que la radio no amplifica nada. El mp4 NO puede mover por si solo un parlante   pequeño-mediano.
El problema acá creo que viene por el lado de que el mp4 no entrega la potencia necesaria para excitar al amplificador.  Usa un preamplificador.


----------



## cronos (Oct 20, 2008)

para probar que tu mp4 es capas de exitar a un amplificador, puedes probar con el estereo de tu casa, conectale en las aux. tu mp4 si suena bien, entonces no necesitas el pre, yo lo he hecho y casi todos los aparatos con entradas auxiliares tienen la misma sensibilidad de entrada.

saludos.


----------



## santiago (Oct 20, 2008)

estoy de acuerdo con fernandoae, casi todos los estéreos originales y no originales traen un control de preamplificación en el mismo estéreo, en algunos se regula entrando al setup con el estéreo en stand-by


saludos


----------



## matiasdj87 (Oct 20, 2008)

tengo un 307 con RD4 y soy de 307online.com.ar

y el estereo es asi :S

o por lo menos nunca se hablo de eso..

Los auxiliares son del cargador de CDS del auto que va abajo :S

con esos puede ser que ande


----------



## Esp3tek (Oct 21, 2008)

si se amplifica el auxiliar, lo hace INSUFICIENTEMENTE. La radio para escucharla fuerte la pongo como a mucho a 20 y el aux, tengo que subir el volumen del mp4 al máximo y la radio al máximo para que se oiga como el 18 de la radio :S

deduzco por esto, que la entrada auxiliar no va suficientemente amplificada, necesito poner algo. Han comentado un preamplificador, pero no se bien dónde encontrarlo

acabo de leer en un foro:



> *Sacarle un cable auxiliar para conectar un mp3, ipod etc...
> Lo puedes comprar ó fabricartelo (mi caso) pero siempre tendras que pasar por la Peugeot para que te lo activen.
> La calidad de sonido es inferior y el nivel de volumen mas bajo, posibles soluciones podrian ser colocar un pequeño amplificador entremedio.
> 
> EL PROBLEMA NO ES LA ENTRADA AUXILIAR. Es el bajo nivel de volumen al que tiene capado por LEY DE LA COMUNIDAD EUROPEA todas las salidas de auriculares de los dispositivos de reproduciion portatil con certificado CE.


----------



## mnicolau (Oct 21, 2008)

Hola esp3tek, te dejo un preamplificador estéreo bastante simple pero funciona muy bien. Creo q con eso solucionás el problema. 

Una cosa para q pruebes haber si es eso efectivamente, conectale a la entrada auxiliar, la salida de audio de una computadora si podés. El nivel de estas salidas es bastante mayor al que se tiene en un reproductor portatil.

Saludos


----------



## Esp3tek (Oct 21, 2008)

conecté la salida de mi portatil y se oia bajo igualmente.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 21, 2008)

"EL PROBLEMA NO ES LA ENTRADA AUXILIAR. Es el bajo nivel de volumen al que tiene capado por LEY DE LA COMUNIDAD EUROPEA todas las salidas de auriculares de los dispositivos de reproducción portátil con certificado CE."

Pero la entrada AUX viene pensada para trabajar con esos niveles de señal. Otra cosa seria que fuera una entrada de linea.

Yo a la entrada de mi estereo tengo conectada la notebook pero le conecto el mp4 y sigue funcionando ok.Asiq dudo que sea por lo citado arriba.


----------



## Esp3tek (Oct 21, 2008)

pero a ver, que me quieres demostrar... que a ti te va bien?

yo solo sé que mi radio, por alguna razón no emite a la potencia que "debería"
y solo pretendo buscar una solución, la radio no permite subir la potencia ni nada.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 21, 2008)

No, lo que te quiero mostrar que en algunos se configura desde el menu.


----------



## Esp3tek (Oct 21, 2008)

necesito una solución física, los RD4 no tienen esa opción. Es un radio CD de serie sencillo y no especializado como lo seria un kenwod o un pionner o sony o lo que sea


----------



## chily_fabian (Oct 21, 2008)

Hola! Mira tube muchos amigos q andaban con ese problema, y se los solucione con un preamplificador... Que no ocupa mucho lugar, y la alimentacion la podes sacar del ensendedor, es sumamente portatil y chico.. espero q te sirva mi respuesta... Probalo... ESO SI OJO CON LA GANANCIA!!! Porque podes llegar a quemar la etapa de potencia del estereo... Atte: Fabian


----------



## ricardodeni (Oct 21, 2008)

me entro la duda, se podra solucionar acoplando un adaptador de impedancia entre el MP4 y el stereo o hara falta si o si levantar la señal del reproductor ? de cualquiera de las dos maneras se puede solucionar con un operacional doble como el 4558 , TL072 , etc.

yo realmente no haria un pre con controles de tono, el stereo ya tiene.

avisenme cual de las dos opciones va mejor asi subo el circuito muy simple del operacional configurado.


----------



## matiasdj87 (Oct 21, 2008)

Un RD4 no es un sony y por eso no tiene entrada auxiliar... 


:S la auxiliar es la del CD Charger


----------



## Esp3tek (Oct 22, 2008)

no hay alguno comercial? ahora mismo no tengo los medios para hacer una placa ni de ensamblarla

he escuchado kits cedek, pero lo que he visto no estoy seguro de que es lo que necesito


----------



## franko1819 (Dic 27, 2008)

alguien tiene el circuito esquematico del amplificador ka4558?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 27, 2008)

franko1819 dijo:
			
		

> alguien tiene el circuito esquematico del amplificador ka4558?


¿ Le preguntaste a "Google" ?

http://monitor.espec.ws/download.php?id=13812


----------



## franko1819 (Dic 27, 2008)

estuve buscando y no encuentro el circuito
y lo que me enviaste muestra la estructura interna del integrado

o para mi que no dan el circuito porque a ese integrado lo saque de un estereo de auto


----------

